# Got my New Vacmaster 130!



## baja traveler (Jun 4, 2012)

Used the coupon code to order the Vacmaster 130 and a 50/50 selection of pint/quart bags. To celebrate it's arrival on Saturday I smoked 5 pounds each Cheddar and Pepper Jack, but to my dismay found the Vac sealer not working out of the box - not pulling a vacuum 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. An email from Lisa suggested I wait till today to call support, which I did and they determined that it was indeed the unit, not me - so to return it for repair or replacement. Figuring I had nothing to loose (and being the consummate tinkerer) I unscrewed the 8 screws and opened the back panel to find a broken plastic tee. Lifting the vacuum hose with a finger broke a second tee barb, so it must have been a real brittle batch. It probably worked fine at the factory, but broke during shipping. The tubing looked exactly like aquarium pump tubing, so instead of paying to have it sent back and waiting possibly weeks, I went to the aquarium store and fixed it with a high quality brass tee - less than $2. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Just pulled Saturdays work from the ziplocks and vacuumed them up right labels and all! So anybody that runs into a similar problem with theirs - the fix is super easy to do yourself.

I was worried that the pint bags would be too small to do much with, but discovered that 1/2 pound slices of cheese fit them perfectly!


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 4, 2012)

Great job and it looks like you are getting professional with the labels too


----------



## daveomak (Jun 4, 2012)

Baja Traveler... evening....  How do you like the sealer and did it do a good job for you....  Lots of vacuum ???  Just curious....  I'm waiting for my sealer to die so I can get a new one....  Yours is the unit I want to get...  

Dave


----------



## baja traveler (Jun 4, 2012)

I've only used it for the 22 packages of cheese this afternoon, but I like it very much. It literally takes 5 seconds to get a full vacuum on the pint size bags. I found myself hitting the seal button in about that time instead of waiting the 15 or so seconds for the automatic timer to do it for me. The best deal is from right here on this forum at Vacuum Sealers Unlimited. Don't forget the coupon code which sweetens the deal even more.

The labels are Avery 5520 weatherproof for laser printers. We use them at work for water sample testing, as they are a mylar material that sticks to damp surfaces really well. I found they are perfect for freezer and fridge labels also.


----------



## driedstick (Jun 5, 2012)

I want one and some of your cheese. for sure on my wish list.


----------

